# transformer son clavier qwerty US en azerty FR



## ours75018 (8 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

N'ayant pas été le seul à avoir eu ce problème et avoir été aidé par macomaniac, j'ai finalement trouvé un tuto pour résoudre mon désordre.
J'ai acheté un macbook air sur ventedudiable, reconditionné, avec un clavier qwerty US qu'ils ont modifié pour un azerty FR. Lors de la réception du mac, un fichier pour le clavier me permettait de l'utiliser pleinement. Or suite à un kernel panic j'ai dû tout réinstaller sauf ce fichier que je ne possédais pas. Plus d'arobase via la touche @ du clavier. Imaginez mon désarroi sans cette touche...
Finalement j'ai trouvé le fichier et un tuto correspondant que je vous en lien https://blog.touchedeclavier.com/remapper-clavier-macbook-pro-americain/ et ci-dessous :
*
PS : j'ai sauvegardé le fichier donc s'il n'est plus en téléchargement, n'hésitez pas à me contacter et je vous l'enverrai*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Suite à l’acquisition d’un MacBook Pro Unibody au Etats-Unis ou ailleurs dans le monde, vous souhaitez *remapper votre clavier en AZERTY* pour pouvoir pleinement profiter de tous ces beaux accents dont nous sommes si fiers ? Rien de plus facile avec ToucheDeClavier.com !

Cet article vous présente une méthode en deux étapes :



Le remplacement des touches après avoir commandé votre kit de conversion QWERTY vers AZERTY pour MacBook Pro sur notre site.
Le mapping logiciel du clavier, permettant à votre mac de reconnaître les touches ainsi modifiées.

*Note :* Ce guide est compatible également dans le cas d’un MacBook Air.
*1 – Pré-requis : La forme de certains sur les claviers américains !*
Tout d’abord, la* forme de certaines touches* sur un clavier de MacBook Pro US, aussi appelé version internationale, n’est pas identique. La *touche Entrée en rectangulaire* contrairement à un « joli L inversé » sur tous les autres claviers européens. La *touche Shift Gauche est bien aussi grande* que la touche Shift Droite. Voici un comparatif des deux claviers :




Voici en une image les deux différences majeures en un clavier AZERTY FR et un clavier QWERTY US / International pour un MacBook Pro ou MacBook Air.

*2 – Démonter et remonter les bonnes touches au bon endroit*
Par ailleurs, il faut savoir que les claviers MacBook pro américains ont une configuration différente. Puisqu’ils présentent 78 touches, contre 79 pour le AZERTY français. Du fait de ces différences, il sera nécessaire de sacrifier l’une de vos touches. Partant du principe que la touche « £ ` » est l’une des touches les moins utilisées du clavier Azerty, nous vous proposons de vous en séparer au profit de la touche « >< » nettement plus utile.

Voici ce que nous vous proposons pour la nouvelle disposition de vos touches avec notre technique :






Cette configuration reprend exactement celle du clavier MacBook Pro français à l’exception bien sûr de la touche « >< » comme évoqué plus haut.

N’hésitez pas à consulter les articles suivants pour vous aider dans la manipulation de changement des touches :

– Comment enlever une touche de clavier 

– Comment remettre une touche de clavier

*3 – Faire reconnaître la nouvelle disposition des touches à votre Mac*
C’est là qu’intervient à proprement parler l’opération dite de *remapping*.

Le remapping d’un clavier *consiste à modifier l’affectation de certaines ou de toutes les touches de votre clavier* de manière logicielle. Dans notre cas, le remapping va concerner les touches accentuées, quelques lettres, et enfin la touche « ><« . Puisque cette dernière n’est matériellement plus à son emplacement d’origine il va falloir dire à votre mac où vous l’avez placée. Cela permettra, lorsque vous enfoncerez cette touche, que le caractère voulu soit bien reconnu.

Pour remapper son clavier, il est nécessaire de créer un fichier de  « Configuration de clavier » (Keyboard Layout en anglais) à l’aide d’un petit logiciel. Par chance, nous avons créé ce fichier pour vous, et vous le mettons à disposition gratuitement.



*4 – L’installation*
Nous sommes dans la dernière ligne droite   !


Téléchargez le fichier suivant :
> Fichier de remappage <
Décompressez l’archive « Francais-ToucheDeClavier.zip »
Montez l’image disque qui s’y trouve (Francais-ToucheDeClavier.dmg)
Copier le fichier « Français – ToucheDeClavier.com.bundle » dans le dossier _Bibliothèque (Library)  > Keyboard layouts._Une confirmation doit vous être demandée, entrez votre mot de passe et confirmez.



Glissez le fichier « Français – ToucheDeClavier.com.bundle » dans le dossier : Disque dur (nom de votre disque) > Bibliothèque > Keyboard Layouts




Rendez-vous ensuite dans _Préférences système  > Langue et texte > Onglet « Méthode de saisie »  _et cochez_ « Français – ToucheDeClavier.com » _pour rendre cette méthode de saisie utilisable_. _Veillez également à supprimer le clavier Qwerty américain_._



Cochez « Français – ToucheDeClavier.com « 

Il ne vous reste plus qu’à vous rendre dans le menu « méthode de saisie » en haut à droite de votre écran, en cliquant sur le drapeau, et à sélectionner « Français – ToucheDeClavier.com ».





 Votre MacBook Pro possède maintenant un vrai clavier AZERTY en dépit d’un achat outre-atlantique ou ailleurs. Vous pouvez bien sûr à tout moment dé-sélectionner ce clavier et le remettre en QWERTY US depuis le menu mode de saisie.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

*ours*

J'ai téléchargé ton clavier *.keylayout*. Voici ce qu'il propose -->





il est clair qu'il y a 2 @ dans ce clavier. L'@ du bas est aberrante dans un clavier *AZERTY*. C'est l'@ du haut qui est standard en *AZERTY* > et c'est un clavier de ce type que je t'avais proposé dans l'autre fil --> ☞*UTILITAIRE DE DISQUE - erreur comment revenir en arrière*☜

=> il est donc clair qu'il y avat quiproquo depuis le début.


----------



## baron (8 Février 2018)

Une autre petite erreur dans cette disposition de clavier est que la touche "<" (anciennement accent grave) est restée définie comme étant une « touche morte » (ce dont témoigne sa couleur orange sur la dernière copie d'écran). Normalement, une touche morte sert à encoder un accent qui sera combiné avec le caractère suivant pour former une lettre accentuée.


----------



## ours75018 (10 Février 2018)

Salut,

Je ne comprends pas ton message, je n'ai pas de double arobase sur mon clavier (meme le fichier dans PREF>>CLAVIER>>METHODES DE SAISIE

Par contre, j'ai cherché un peu au cas ou : 1. je perds de nouveau le fichier, 2. parce que ca m'interesse d'apprendre 
et du coup j'ai trouvé le logiciel UKELELE qui permet de remapper totalement son clavier comme on le souhaite. Je suis en train de tester car mon clavier a un seul souci (via le fichier du tuto ci-dessus) c'est lorsque ma touche majuscule est verrouillée, je ne peux pas utiliser les chiffres, il y a les majuscules à la place. &É"'('§È!çÀ) pour 1234567890 donc je tente de me faire un fichier clavier clean. Lorsque je l'aurai fini je viendrai le mettre ici.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2018)

ours75018 a dit:


> j'ai trouvé le logiciel UKELELE qui permet de remapper totalement son clavier comme on le souhaite


Et à ton avis, avec quoi macomaniac a créé le fichier ?


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2018)

Je me suis amusé à installer ton fichier clavier DC de ta réponse #1 et c'est curieux. Ce caractère est bien à sa place en haut avec la touche #, pas de problème, par contre il est bien en remplacement de la touche <, il y a bien un problème.

Ce fichier est corrompu, car lorsque que j'utilise TextEdit, il y a un phénomène assez curieux, il y a systématiquement un changement de clavier automatique, le choix du clavier repasse en Français ! Sur le Bureau, j'ai créé un dossier et je peux avoir @ bien à sa place et le même caractère @ à la place de <.

Si je lance un logiciel de la suite MS  Office, systématiquement le clavier DC repasse en Français, sacré tour de magie.


----------



## ours75018 (11 Février 2018)

@Locke, ca marche nickel pour moi hormis cette histoire de caps lock qui me met les caractères accentués en majuscules et non les nombres.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (2 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

N'est-il pas possible sur un MacBook Pro 17" de 2011 de remplacer complètement le clavier ?

Même si je respecte ce choix, je ne suis pas fan de la solution proposée plus haut.

Merci


----------



## doctor (3 Juin 2020)

Bonjour Ours, je vis aux US et j'ai transformé mon clavier en AZERTY. Même problème pour la touche arobase. Problème : le lien fourni par touchedeclavier.com n'est plus actif. De fait, impossible de recevoir le petit logiciel. Tu pourrais me le transmettre s'il te plaît ? Un gros merci, Marc (amblard.miami arobase gmail.com)


----------



## gigsO (24 Août 2020)

doctor a dit:


> Bonjour Ours, je vis aux US et j'ai transformé mon clavier en AZERTY. Même problème pour la touche arobase. Problème : le lien fourni par touchedeclavier.com n'est plus actif. De fait, impossible de recevoir le petit logiciel. Tu pourrais me le transmettre s'il te plaît ? Un gros merci, Marc (amblard.miami arobase gmail.com)



Bonjour doctor, j'ai le même problème ! pourriez-vous me fournir le lien s'il vous plaît ?   Un gros merci d'avance
xxxxxxxxxx

*Note de la modération :* pas d'adresse mail dans une réponse, il faut en passer par un MP _(message privé)_


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2020)

gigsO a dit:


> Bonjour doctor, j'ai le même problème ! pourriez-vous me fournir le lien s'il vous plaît ? Un gros merci d'avance


Si tu veux recevoir le fichier, il faut aller sur le site et donner ton adresse mail, si, si, c'est bien mentionné...




...mais rien ne t'empêche de créer ton propre clavier avec *Ukelele*.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (6 Septembre 2020)

J'ai acheté un MBA en qwerty. J'ai remplacé certaines touches du clavier pour en faire un azerty (car malheureusement c'est en azerty que j'ai appris à écrire rapidement sur un clavier...).
Ensuite, j'ai changé le type de clavier dans les _Préférences Système_, tout simplement.
Aucun fichier nécessaire, rien à installer.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'ai acheté un MBA en qwerty.


Récent ? Il me semblait que c'était assez difficile de changer une ou plusieurs touches ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (6 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Récent ? Il me semblait que c'était assez difficile de changer une ou plusieurs touches ?


MBA 2015 13", acheté mi-2019 pour remplacer mon MBP 2011 13" définitivement HS (carte mère), en machine bureautique mobile.
Le clavier étant du même type, je croyais naïvement que je pourrais récupérer les touches de mon MBP HS (azerty) et les installer sur le MBA (qwerty) : non, la fixation de la touche n'est pas la même.

j'ai relevé les touches dont j'avais besoin pour passer du qwerty à azerty (de mémoire, env. 30% des touches). Certaines avaient juste besoin d'être déplacées donc ça compte pas.
j'ai commandé sur internet les touches manquantes (pas pris les - chères, car je voulais pas qu'on voit de différence avec les touches d'origine laissées en place). env. 12-14 USD
j'ai remplacé les touches concernées, *en levant bien chacune à partir du coin supérieur droit*, comme vu sur le net.
_Préférences système_ > _Clavier_ > _Méthodes de saisie_ > _Français - numérique_
Le vrai souci étant que les qwerty US ont des touches de taille différente (Shift gauche par ex.), donc je suppose que n'ayant qu'un switch en dessous sur le circuit, on doit la garder et perdre la touche voisine (<> en azerty). Je parle de mémoire là.


----------



## DorianB33 (14 Septembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> MBA 2015 13", acheté mi-2019 pour remplacer mon MBP 2011 13" définitivement HS (carte mère), en machine bureautique mobile.
> Le clavier étant du même type, je croyais naïvement que je pourrais récupérer les touches de mon MBP HS (azerty) et les installer sur le MBA (qwerty) : non, la fixation de la touche n'est pas la même.
> 
> j'ai relevé les touches dont j'avais besoin pour passer du qwerty à azerty (de mémoire, env. 30% des touches). Certaines avaient juste besoin d'être déplacées donc ça compte pas.
> ...



Bonjour, 
Je souhaite acquérir un MBP 2018 avec clavier qwerty. 
Je voulais savoir si en activant le clavier FR numérique dans les paramètres, tu avais des problèmes avec les Chiffres lorsque tu actives la touche Majuscule ou est ce que tout fonctionne correctement. 
Car pour certain ce sont les raccourcis qui vont s'afficher en majuscule et non les chiffres. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Septembre 2020)

Je n'ai aucun problème. Le souci que tu évoques vient de la configuration du clavier. Il faut bien choisir "Français - numérique".


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2020)

DorianB33 a dit:


> Je souhaite acquérir un MBP 2018 avec clavier qwerty.


Attention au clavier papillon défectueux : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/keyboard-service-program-for-mac-notebooks


----------



## DorianB33 (14 Septembre 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse, 
Le Mac est garantie Apple Care + jusqu'en 2022 donc si j'ai un problème, je le renverrai


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2020)

DorianB33 a dit:


> Le Mac est garantie Apple Care + jusqu'en 2022 donc si j'ai un problème, je le renverrai


Oui et Apple te changera le clavier papillon tout pourri par un autre clavier papillon tout aussi pourri


----------



## DorianB33 (14 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui et Apple te changera le clavier papillon tout pourri par un autre clavier papillon tout aussi pourri


Oui c'est vrai mais c'est mieux que rien


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Septembre 2020)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas de clavier papillon... Donc quand j'écris "pas de problème", c'est à relativiser.
Par contre, mon épouse en a un et c'est une vraie plaie, oui : un nid à saletés, trop bruyant,...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2020)

DorianB33 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai mais c'est mieux que rien


Oui, c'est sûr; de plus, tous les claviers papillon ne tombent pas en rade !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, c'est sûr; de plus, tous les claviers papillon ne tombent pas en rade !


Oui, la majorité se contentent d'être mauvais, mais fonctionnent.


----------



## lead_chem (15 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Mon Macbook mid-2015 a été converti de querty à azerty. J'avais des soucis avec la touche @ et j'ai résolu le problème en téléchargeant le Clavier "Français - ToucheDeClavier.com". Ce clavier correspond désormais bien à mon nouveau clavier. 
Par contre dès que j'écris sous Safari, le clavier rebascule sur "Français-numérique". Savez vous quelle manip à faire pour qu'il reste uniquement sur le Clavier "Français - ToucheDeClavier.com" ?
Merci d'avance,


----------



## GTV6 (16 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *ours*
> 
> J'ai téléchargé ton clavier *.keylayout*. Voici ce qu'il propose -->
> 
> ...




Bonsoir macomaniac


j'ai le même problème sur un MacBook Pro 13" 2008 qwerty US: même dans l'installer lors du formatage je ne peux choisir un autre Language, ou mieux, je peux, mais certains touches restent affecté à la disposition d'origine.....

quell'est donc la meilleur solution pour le transformer en azerty français ?


----------



## Barabbas (17 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Sur le site quand j'entre mon adresse mail je reçois bien un lien de téléchargement dans un email.
Cependant le dmg se trouvant l'archive .zip (après décompression) est corrompu et non utilisable. J'ai essayé de l'ouvrir avec disk oldity et de réparer le volume mais rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un pourrait-t-il partager le fichier au format bundle ou à défaut une image .dmg qui soit exploitable.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2021)

Barabbas a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-t-il partager le fichier au format bundle ou à défaut une image .dmg qui soit exploitable.


Tiens, essaye ça... https://www83.zippyshare.com/v/svYlbXX6/file.html ...et non, le fichier .dmg n'est pas corrompu et pour le coup, j'ai extrait les fichiers.


----------



## Barabbas (17 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tiens, essaye ça... https://www83.zippyshare.com/v/svYlbXX6/file.html ...et non, le fichier .dmg n'est pas corrompu et pour le coup, j'ai extrait les fichiers.


Ah merci beaucoup, j'en avais besoin pour faire une clean install demain matin, super gentil d'avoir été aussi réactif.
Vraiment bizarre j'ai essayé tout à l'heure sur un mbpro (EDIT : sur 10.14 le problème vient éventuellement de ça) et là sur dmg extractor chez moi et j'ai eu le même résultat.

En tous cas un grand merci, grâce à toi l'ordi sera opérationnel demain midi, surtout que c'est à usage pro tu m'enlèves une épine du pied.
Bonne année, plein de bisous tout ça tout ça. ^^


----------



## Popsi (13 Mars 2022)

hello est-ce le fichier est tjr dispo ? merci!


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2022)

Popsi a dit:


> hello est-ce le fichier est tjr dispo ? merci!


Relis le premier message, sinon ce fichier est toujours disponible ici... https://blog.touchedeclavier.com/remapper-clavier-macbook-pro-americain/

*Edit :* il semble que le lien de renvoi vers un mail ne fonctionne plus. Comme j'en avais fait une sauvegarde, dans le fichier .zip tu as tout ce qu'il faut ainsi que les informations... https://www73.zippyshare.com/v/WGJQoDsY/file.html ...attention ce fichier à télécharger a une durée de vie limitée.


----------



## wbo (2 Décembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Oui, la majorité se contentent d'être mauvais, mais fonctionnent.


Bonjour,

savez-vous ou il serait possible de télécharger se petit fichier dmg pour l'installation ?

merci


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2022)

wbo a dit:


> savez-vous ou il serait possible de télécharger se petit fichier dmg pour l'installation ?


Si tu parles du fichier permettant de remapper un clavier US vers FR, il n'y a pas de fichier .dmg. Le lien de ma réponse        #30       étant HS, en voici un nouveau... https://www25.zippyshare.com/v/ElNR3NS3/file.html ...il y a le mode d'emploi dedans.


----------

